
Building a socket.io chat app and deploying it using AWS Fargate - NathanKP
https://medium.com/containers-on-aws/building-a-socket-io-chat-app-and-deploying-it-using-aws-fargate-86fd7cbce13f
======
davidjnelson
Fargate has been really cool. Setting up the networking was a bit of effort.
It would be great if api gateway / lambda were fast enough, but it's 10x
slower for 95th percentile and median latency compared to the same app running
in fargate. Need to blog about this stuff.

------
royjacobs
It's a shame you still have to deal with cloud formation configuration files
with this approach. They are the most inscrutable part of AWS, for me.

~~~
davidjnelson
Cloudformation is really cool but ya it's kind of a pain. Yaml helps over json
for me. Also there is Cloudformer where you can setup a stack in the UI and
export it as a Cloudformation template:
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSCloudFormation/latest/UserGui...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSCloudFormation/latest/UserGuide/cfn-
using-cloudformer.html)

------
nickthemagicman
Awesome to see tutorials about making serverless apps!

~~~
davidjnelson
Fargate is kind of serverless. Ultimately you're running applications on
containers on ecs. It takes away the need to deal with the ec2 instances which
is huge, but you still have to deal with the networking and making sure your
web server process(es) stay up.

